# PSRAM



## gpbonneau (22 Février 2018)

Les PowerBook 140 à 180c, à base de processeur 68030, étaient équipés de barrette mémoire PSRAM (Pseudo Static RAM).

En gros, c'est une mémoire dynamique, mais avec rafraichissement intégré, avec les avantages de la mémoire statique (basse conso.) et les avantages de la DRAM (haute densité).
Seul inconvénient, bien plus cher que la DRAM classique.

Difficile à trouver aujourd'hui, un ami à réussi à racheter un vieux stock, avec souvent des barrettes prévu pour 8 ou 10Mo mais avec seulement 4 ou 6Mo (les mêmes PCB avec plus ou moins de pavés mémoire pour des versions 4,6,8 ou 10Mo).Ça explique surement le stock d’invendus…

Comme c'est un virtuose du fer à souder ;-) il les a compléter et j'ai pu remplir tous mes petits PowerBook au max de leur capacités.
Il en a encore pas mal, pour ceux que ça intéresse, il suffit de lui demander... (pierregdlj)

Un petit tour de la gamme pour l’occasion ;-)

Les *140*, le *170*, *145* et le *145B* sont limités à 8Mo (100ns mini), comme les 3 premiers ont 2 Mo soudés sur la carte mère, il leur faut une barrette de 6Mo et seulement 4 pour le dernier qui a déjà 4Mo soudés.





De gauche à droite : 140,170,145 et 145B

La carte mère est identique sur les 4 modèles, seule la carte fille pluggé dessus (avec processeur et RAM) est différente. La barrette PSRAM se plug sur la carte fille et il y a de la place pour des grandes barrettes de forme différente.
Comme ici dans un 145 :



ou dans un 170:



Une autre barrette 6Mo :


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Février 2018)

Sur les modèles suivant, la limite est passée à 14Mo (85ns mini)

Sur le *160*, *165* et *180*, une carte mère identique pour les 3 et une carte fille différente par modèle avec processeur  et RAM (4Mo) et aussi une sortie video. Là aussi il y a de la place pour des grandes barrettes de forme différente, de 10Mo max.




De gauche à droite : 160,165 et 180

Un 160 avec une barrette RAM et le verso à coté :


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Février 2018)

Sur le *165c* et *180c*, c'est un peu différent. 
Ils ont tous les deux la même carte mère, avec également une carte fille différente par modèle, avec processeur et RAM. Mais il y une carte par dessus (Cousin card) qui se plug donc sur la carte fille, comme la barrette PSRAM, et qui prend de la place, réduisant celle disponible pour la barrette PSRAM. 





De gauche à droite : 180c et 165c.

Il faut donc des barrettes 10Mo avec une forme bien adaptée pour ces 2 modèles.



Dans un 165c et le verso à coté.


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Février 2018)

Les autres PowerBook série 1xx 

Un seul utilise aussi des barrettes PSRAM : Le PowerBook *100* est le premier de la série, avec le 140 et 170, tout en étant très different (pratiquement aucune pièces communes). 
Il était fabriqué par Sony, avec là aussi une carte mère et une carte fille avec processeur (68000 à 16Mhz !) et RAM (2Mo). 





Mais la barrette PSRAM se plug sur la carte mère et pas sur la carte fille. Elle est donc au même niveau et il n'y a pas beaucoup de place. Il est limité à 8Mo, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de barrette de 6Mo suffisamment petite, seulement des 2 et 4Mo.



Parmi les PowerBook série 1xx c'est celui que je préfère (pour son design), avec le 180c (le plus abouti).

Une barrette de 6Mo de PB 100 devait ressembler à ça (avec 12 pavés au lieu de 8).


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Février 2018)

Le PowerBook *150* ressemble beaucoup aux précédents modèles série 1xx (beaucoup de pièces communes).





Mais plus de PSRAM, la carte mère est une variante du PowerBook Duo avec les même type de DRAM (et 4Mo soudés).
Une carte mére sans carte fille, un seul port série, pas de prise ADB, une prise SCSI quand même et un bus IDE (le premier). 

Il peut aller jusqu'à 40Mo mais les grosses barrettes sont difficile à trouver. Le mien a une barrette DRAM de 8Mo plus courante.


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Février 2018)

Le PowerBook *190* est très différent, je me demande pourquoi Apple à conserver cette numérotation ?
Il est plus récent, sortie après la série 500, et il est identique au 5300, au processeur prés, avec qui il partage ses barrettes DRAM.




De gauche à droite : 190, 190c et 5300c.
Il a 8Mo soudés. et il est limité à 40Mo comme le PowerBook 150. Les barrettes sont plus facile à trouver. 
Ils ont chacun une barrette de 32Mo.



C'est le dernier des PowerBook 1xx


----------



## pierregdlj (23 Février 2018)

Salut GPBonneau, salut à tous,

Content que tout marche jusqu'ici, c'était pas forcément gagné d'avance. 

J'ai pu tester les barrettes de 160/165c sur mon 165c, mais pour les autres, j'ai juste planté des cierges à l'église la plus proche. 

Enfin, si, j'ai inspecté mes soudures du mieux que j'ai pu, mais il suffit d'une juste collée, et tout fout le camp.

Bon, j'ai fini par prendre le coup et gagner un peu en efficacité et qualité.
Du coup je me suis fait aussi pour moi une barrette de 10Mo pour mon 165c. Qui fonctionne très bien également, mais pas du premier coup. Comme quoi, c'est bon de tester quand même.
(je suis maintenant sur la rénovation batteries NiMH, je ferai un retour à ce sujet).


Pour les barrettes PSRAM, effectivement il m'en reste pas mal, quelques centaines de Mo. 
Ceux que ça intéresse, n'hésitez pas, les prix sont dégressifs, et je pense, honnêtes (mais ça c'est pas à moi de le dire).
Je ferai certainement une annonce leboncoin un de ces 4, mais en attendant, les membres du forum passent devant.

Je ferai peut-être aussi un topic sur mon PB5300ce, j'ai quelques trucs intéressants également.


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2018)

Très intéressant tout ça, et bravo d'avoir gardé tout ce matos. Il faut que je regarde quels modèles j'ai, et oui ce serait sympa de les upgrader si possible.


----------



## pierregdlj (27 Février 2018)

Tenez, en attendant un vrai post ici, voici un aperçu d'une complétion de barrette 6Mo :
http://www.forum-auto.com/les-clubs/PC-et-informatique/sujet3-3675.htm#t23762


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2018)

Sympa, mais je suis hors course pour la soudure


----------



## pierregdlj (27 Février 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Sympa, mais je suis hors course pour la soudure


Franchement, c'est facile. 
C'est juste long à faire, même avec l'habitude.
Et le résultat n'est pas forcément bon du premier coup.

Mais si ça intéresse vraiment un de vous ici, je peux le faire... (à condition que ce soit pour un usage perso, et dans une certaine limite, car j'ai déjà une vie bien remplie  )


----------



## Invité (28 Février 2018)

Ouèch, c'est classe de pouvoir rajouter des puces de Ram


----------



## melaure (1 Mars 2018)

pierregdlj a dit:


> Mais si ça intéresse vraiment un de vous ici, je peux le faire... (à condition que ce soit pour un usage perso, et dans une certaine limite, car j'ai déjà une vie bien remplie  )



T'inquiète, on dépassera pas la centaine de machines ...


----------



## dandu (3 Mars 2018)

Han, ça m'intéresse !

Bon, déjà, je viens de mettre une barrette de 4 Mo dans le 100. J'en avais une de compatible dans le PowerBop, et une autre de 4 Mo plus grande dans une boîte.

Mais si c'est possible de chopper une 10 Mo pas trop cher, je suis preneur.


----------



## pierregdlj (13 Mars 2018)

melaure a dit:


> T'inquiète, on dépassera pas la centaine de machines ...






dandu a dit:


> Han, ça m'intéresse !
> 
> Bon, déjà, je viens de mettre une barrette de 4 Mo dans le 100. J'en avais une de compatible dans le PowerBop, et une autre de 4 Mo plus grande dans une boîte.
> 
> Mais si c'est possible de chopper une 10 Mo pas trop cher, je suis preneur.



Faites-moi un récap précis de ce que vous voulez, je tenterai de vous sortir un prix.


----------



## dandu (13 Mars 2018)

Merci !


----------



## pierregdlj (14 Mars 2018)

dandu a dit:


> Merci !


Zut, je ne comprends pas, j'ai une réponse dans la notification par mail, que je ne retrouve pas ici ?

C'est quelle base matérielle, ton PowerBop ? 160, 180, 180c, autre ?

Faut que je formalise une annonce avec des photos, ça serait plus simple.
Enfin, je pourrai déjà en poster ici (parce-qu'il y a parfois plusieurs marques/modèles possibles).

J'espère que tu n'es pas pressé par contre, GPBonneau m'a déjà chargé pas mal pour les semaines qui viennent...


----------



## dandu (17 Mars 2018)

Salut. J'ai écrit un truc sans avoir lu correctement, donc ça a été modifié.

Mon PowerBop est un PowerBook 160 (en tout cas, l'OS le voit comme ça). L'idée, c'est d'acheter une carte de 10 Mo (le max, c'est ça ?)

Et je suis absolument pas pressé.


----------



## pierregdlj (22 Mars 2018)

Salut,

Ok merci pour les infos.
Je ne vous oublie pas, mais tant mieux que tu ne sois pas pressé. 
Actuellement je prête ma station air chaud au boulot, donc je ne peux pas avancer à la maison...
Je regarde ce que j'ai et je continue en MP. 

A bientôt.


----------



## pierregdlj (9 Avril 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Aux intéressés par des barrettes de RAM, je vous invite pour le moment à me contacter par mail:
pierregdlj (at) gmail (point) com

N'oubliez pas de me préciser votre pseudo MacG. 
Merci.


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2018)

Merci c'est sympa, mais je ne sais pas quand j'aurais un peu de temps pour auditer ma collection. J'espère qu'il t'en restera plus tard


----------



## pierregdlj (10 Avril 2018)

A moins que tu m'appelles dans 10 ans, il devrait m'en rester encore dans 1 an ou 2. 

Quoique, ça dépend des références. Les 10Mo sont recherchées, et c'est ce que j'ai de moins.


----------



## dandu (19 Avril 2018)

Tiens, rapport au PowerBook 100, y a un site qui vend des barrettes de 6 Mo : http://www.memoryx.com/pb1006.html

Ca valide la forme des premiers posts


----------



## pierregdlj (19 Avril 2018)

dandu a dit:


> Tiens, rapport au PowerBook 100, y a un site qui vend des barrettes de 6 Mo : http://www.memoryx.com/pb1006.html
> 
> Ca valide la forme des premiers posts


Intéressant, sauf le prix. 

Faudrait que je regarde, j'ai des trucs qui ressemblent. Je prendrai les cotes, pour vérifier.


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Avril 2018)

dandu a dit:


> Tiens, rapport au PowerBook 100, y a un site qui vend des barrettes de 6 Mo : http://www.memoryx.com/pb1006.html
> 
> Ca valide la forme des premiers posts



Ça semble bien être la forme des barrettes 6Mo. Elles sont plaqués or...

Plutôt rare (et cher) ces barrettes, je crois que mes petits PB100 vont rester en 6Mo.



pierregdlj a dit:


> Faudrait que je regarde, j'ai des trucs qui ressemblent. Je prendrai les cotes, pour vérifier.



Aucune ne correspond dans le lot que tu as récupéré (j'avais déjà regardé en détail )
Sur la photo de memoryx on ne voit qu'une face, sur l'autre face, le connecteur doit être au bord de la barrette, comme sur celle de 4Mo (PB Universal Module 4Mo). Pas beaucoup de place dans ce PowerBook


----------



## pierregdlj (20 Avril 2018)

Arf, tant pis. 

En même temps, 6Mo dans ce mac, c'est déjà bien. Il est tellement limité par plein d'autres choses... c'est cohérent.
RAM Doubler, et hop, ça tourne. 
A l'époque où j'utilisais vraiment mon PB165c, j'avais 4Mo dedans, et ça ne m'empêchait pas de faire du Word/Excel sous OS 7.5.5...
Donc avec 6Mo, c'est limite confort.


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Avril 2018)

pierregdlj a dit:


> Arf, tant pis.
> 
> En même temps, 6Mo dans ce mac, c'est déjà bien. Il est tellement limité par plein d'autres choses... c'est cohérent.
> RAM Doubler, et hop, ça tourne.
> ...



Tu as parfaitement raison [emoji6] ils fonctionnent très bien comme ça.
Mais les collectionneurs c’est pas toujours très logique [emoji1] plus c’est rare plus ça les attire [emoji16]


----------



## dandu (21 Avril 2018)

Sur le 100, ça pourrait être intéressant pour le RamDISK permanent : 4 Mo pour la RAM, 4 Mo de stockage


----------

